# DS #XXXX: C.O.P. The Recruit *CRACK REPACK* (Europe)



## Chanser (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5636^^


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

wth.. whah??

EDIT: I read the NFO!! THANK YOU! A full double check so at the fat guy part it wont freeze!


----------



## Chanser (Nov 6, 2009)

I no longer get a black screen with this.


----------



## jerbz (Nov 6, 2009)

whats this about? does the fix come in the rar file?


edit-i wasnt too far in the game yet.. but hopefully now i wont have problems later.


----------



## Chanser (Nov 6, 2009)

Like the earlier release, it was pre-patched.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

It fixed the second anti piracy check I believe. I had no issues,got really far and then it kept black screening when I did the fat guy mission but it shouldn't now,so now its fully fixed. =)


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 6, 2009)

hopefully this works with cyclo f/w 1.56b3. Not one of the many solutions people have suggested stops that accursed freeze with the 3c button. The m3 file that apparantly works on any flash card didn't make a damn bit of difference, it still freezes. So I'll get back to this later, after the fireworks and a session on Lego Rock Band to calm me down. And hopefully the Band Hero rom showing up.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

I cant seem to find the pre cracked rom or crack alone. I think I will just wait till Normmatt updates the loaders. lol


----------



## demitrius (Nov 6, 2009)

Ah poo, just when I finish doing that fancy hex work in the previous thread.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anybody have just the patch they can post a link to?


----------



## Icey (Nov 6, 2009)

Working so far on Cyclo 1.56 BETA 3. The usual bugs no longer black screen. Cheers XPA.


----------



## knix (Nov 6, 2009)

I read the rules, and still don't have a clue on were to get this.


----------



## ThommyDude (Nov 6, 2009)

is it against the rules to post a link to a site where a link is to a download? caus if its not then why hans't anyone done that yet? i wanna try this one scine the other ones didn't work!

so... where to download the crack or cracked rom... its not against the rules to ask that right...?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2009)

It's against the rules to ask for or post a link to warez sites. Instead of asking if it's against the rules, maybe you should read them. It's the thing that says Forum rules.


----------



## Azadar (Nov 6, 2009)

this game isnt worth all the trouble seriously its like a real poor mans GTA...


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 6, 2009)

So is this version just the hex edited one?

Or am I okay with just the hex? I don't feel like downloading multiple copies just to see which one works.


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 6, 2009)

What are we suppose to do :S?


----------



## Shryquill (Nov 6, 2009)

TwinBlades said:
			
		

> What are we suppose to do :S?


Im lost aswell


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Azadar said:
			
		

> this game isnt worth all the trouble seriously its like a real poor mans GTA...



This is not GTA,its a DS game,so its actually really awesome to see the DS capabilities. What did you do,drive and that's it? Try some missions,its awesome.


EDIT: This really bites,can not find this anywhere,I have seen a couple of files that said *FIXED* in it,but that could just be from the last fix that did not work.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 6, 2009)

6/10 really not tht interesting, good but not tht good
try it out it might interest u more than me

Why u ask...
1.) slow game, driving is slow and steering is difficult (not fast paced like GTA CTW)
2.) Shooting has nothing special but is the standard shooting style (should have atleast made autoaiming)
3.) Difficult to find locations cuz it's not actually very accurate...\

otherwise, it's good... i only wished it would have better driving but i guess thts what i based the whole game upon (not played much but it has good features)


----------



## hesho (Nov 6, 2009)

shakirmoledina said:


> 6/10 really not tht interesting, good but not tht good
> try it out it might interest u more than me
> 
> Why u ask...
> ...


----------



## TwinBlades (Nov 6, 2009)

Were really daumb when someone can't even link us to proper sites XP


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Well its over for me,I just used the new rom that is supposed to be fixed and I black screen on the same part using Akaio 1.5 with the latest loaders using 2 different DMA modes.. This is just a game I will probably never beat.


----------



## sfg (Nov 6, 2009)

Wasn't it working with a clean rom on Akaio with the latest loaders?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah it was,and still does. Its just I cant bypass the second piracy check on mission 28.


----------



## lce_ (Nov 6, 2009)

Working on the latest M3 Sakura... just started a new game so I don't know if anything screws up later on but we'll see.


----------



## Icey (Nov 7, 2009)

This game sucks anyway.
- Cant hit people with cars
- Collison detection could be a lot better.
- Cant shoot people til they're right in front of you.

Good idea, poorly executed.

Definitely not a GTA killer.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 7, 2009)

I think the game is kick ass. One of my favorites beside the open roaming of the streets I love the missions were you go in casinos and shit to kill people and steal cars and also the street race with the TNT,so much fun.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 7, 2009)

This is working at last on my Cyclo f/w 1.56b3. it no longer locks up when the touch screen icons are used. As I understand it there's another problem area involving some fat guy in mission 19 or something. But by the time I get that far I'm sure everything will be sorted anyway. Either that or Phantasy Star Zero, Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands and Band Hero will all be out and I won't give a flying fuck about this any more.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm really liking this game.  It actually keeps me interested enough to keep playing.  That's rare for me.  The graphics are spectacular considering the system its on.  

A couple of the latest releases have been really good....

I can confirm that it appears to work fine on a CycloDS with the 1.56b3 firmware.  I just got done playing about a dozen missions.....no problems.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go play this some more.....


----------



## fryguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I can confirm the repack works fine on M3 Simply. Game looks pretty good for being a DS game.


----------



## Saradomin (Nov 7, 2009)

Im lost...Are we just supposed to search for it now?


----------



## Scorpin200 (Nov 7, 2009)

The patch is easy to find even i found it, and all you have to do is use google...gba temp isn't the only pirate forum on the net u know.


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 7, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Yeah it was,and still does. Its just I cant bypass the second piracy check on mission 28.



I uploaded new loaders last night that fix the missing 2 ap checks and also fixes rabbids go home


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 7, 2009)

piracy check on mission 28? Christ almighty, how many AP checks does this damn thing have? Let's count up, shall we?

1) black screen issues at the title screen for many. Pretty much gone now.
2) touch screen icons locking up for Cyclo users such as myself, no longer a problem with the latest rom.
3) lock up at mission 19, something to do with a fat guy?
4) now another for mission 28, apparantly.

That's at least four that I know of. Did I miss any? They really went to town on this one. Pity all that time, money and effort is all for basically sod all since the pirate community has defeated pretty much all these problems at this point.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 7, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I guess the second anti piracy check isn't the fat guy,sucks for me if it is. Because I still have not passed mission 18 because I freeze,even when using the new crack repack rom,at least we know its not Akaio/loaders fault.


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 7, 2009)

This game has over 100 piracy checks all at various points in the game.


----------



## Jonk (Nov 7, 2009)

With this ROM, I also have a black Screen at the 18th mission! I use an EZ Flash Vi. Help, please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sorry, for my bad english, I'm from Germany. I hope you understand me!


----------



## construction (Nov 7, 2009)

can you use the save from your other file to the fixed file?


----------



## heartgold (Nov 7, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> This game has over 100 piracy checks all at various points in the game.



Whoa, holy shit  Could you tell me how many were implanted in M&L bis?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ubisoft wins this one! Time to wait for Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 7, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Ubisoft wins this one! Time to wait for Spirit Tracks.



Ubisoft can suck my balls. I'll see them beaten just for the sake of beating them. I'm not even bothered about the game any more, I just want to take this sons of bitches down. If we admit defeat here then we'll see anti-piracy slowly but surely win the battle overall, and then I won't have anything to play and go insane.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm sure the people who make cracks are done with this one though,there is way to many checks,when they released the crack repack I thought it would be fixed,but many cant pass mission 18. I'm sure we lost,and once we lose this its over,they will keep using this method.


----------



## mnt (Nov 7, 2009)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I'm sure the people who make cracks are done with this one though,there is way to many checks,when they released the crack repack I thought it would be fixed,but many cant pass mission 18. I'm sure we lost,and once we lose this its over,they will keep using this method.



You can pass mission 18 using No$GBA Emulator and then transfering the .sav file back to your memory card.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 7, 2009)

mnt said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See? There's always a way around these problems. Like I said, Ubisoft can suck my balls 'cause I'll finish this game just to spite them.

Assuming Band Hero isn't the next in this current EU dumping phase. We've had Madagascar Kartz and Women's Murder Club, maybe Band Hero will reveal itself shortly. Once that shows up I'll probably lose interest in COP.


----------



## EEragon (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey guys, Its now working on M3i zero, but there is one problem...

I can't find the direction to the main objective... It's suposed to be the red arow right? Well, it won't show up for me...


----------



## fighter0460 (Nov 7, 2009)

ok so i download the C.O.P. the Recruit cracked repack from Mega-upload than when i opened the file there were:
xpa-copcp.rar
xpa-copcp.r03 
xpa-copcp.r00
xpa-copcp.r01
xpa-copcp.r02
xpa-copcp.sfv

then when i extract one of them with WinRar it will say: processing volume   The current Volume xpa-copcp.rar , process all files in all volumes from the current or another option will say process selected files only. than if i click process selected files only it will say next volume is required "C:\Documents and Settings\Ronald\Local Settings\Temp\Rar$DI32.8875\xpa-copcp.r00" insert a disk with this volume and press "OK" to try again or press "cancel" to break extraction what do i do?



so which one do i use, i have an 8gb memory chip for my acekard 2i.


----------



## nagareboshi (Nov 7, 2009)

fighter0460 said:
			
		

> ok so i download the C.O.P. the Recruit cracked repack from Mega-upload than when i opened the file there were: xpa-copcp.rar
> xpa-copcp.r03
> xpa-copcp.r00
> xpa-copcp.r01
> ...



You have to open the first file, xpa-copcp.rar. The other parts are just splitted parts from the .rar package. ignore .sfv


----------



## EEragon (Nov 7, 2009)

Extract one of them, and voilà...

These *.r0x (x repesent a number) are subfiles of the main *.rar file... They're a part of the whole bunch.  It's a large splitten *.rar file into several smaller once...

Hope that helps


----------



## fighter0460 (Nov 7, 2009)

ok so i download the C.O.P. the Recruit cracked repack from Mega-upload than when i opened the file there were:
xpa-copcp.rar
xpa-copcp.r03
xpa-copcp.r00
xpa-copcp.r01
xpa-copcp.r02
xpa-copcp.sfv

then when i extract one of them with WinRar it will say: processing volume The current Volume xpa-copcp.rar , process all files in all volumes from the current or another option will say process selected files only. than if i click process selected files only it will say next volume is required "C:\Documents and Settings\Ronald\Local Settings\Temp\Rar$DI32.8875\xpa-copcp.r00" insert a disk with this volume and press "OK" to try again or press "cancel" to break extraction what do i do?



so which one do i use, i have an 8gb memory chip for my acekard 2i. unsure.gif unsure.gif


----------



## stormwolf18 (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, it works on my so old G6 lite !


----------



## Rayder (Nov 8, 2009)

You know, from reading this thread, I guess I passed mission 18 a couple missions ago on my CycloDS, I didn't have any problem.  In fact, I got one of those side-missions on the way there and did that too.


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 8, 2009)

I can't tell if this game is really buggy or if I'm doing something wrong. I'm near the beginning of the game, where you get the choice of two missions. One of those missions is "go to East River Port." So I set a waypoint, and I go there. And nothing happens. There's no "circle" to go in to enter the mission, and I end up just sitting around. One time while driving around in circles, the mission started randomly, but I didn't pass it...so what the hell is going on here?


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 8, 2009)

Finally got the cracked rom.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 8, 2009)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> I can't tell if this game is really buggy or if I'm doing something wrong. I'm near the beginning of the game, where you get the choice of two missions. One of those missions is "go to East River Port." So I set a waypoint, and I go there. And nothing happens. There's no "circle" to go in to enter the mission, and I end up just sitting around. One time while driving around in circles, the mission started randomly, but I didn't pass it...so what the hell is going on here?



It depends on if the mission was blue or red.  Blue missions are optional and come-and-go after certain amounts of time. You can be heading to a blue mission and it will get resolved before you get there, so once you do get there, there is nothing to see anymore.  Maybe that's what happened to you.  Red missions are part of the story in the game, blue ones are just side-quests.


----------



## concealed identi (Nov 8, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah, definitely a red mission. Considering nobody else has had this problem, I'm guessing I'm doing something wrong, but when I think about how I got stuck behind a plant in the police station on the first mission and had to reload my game, I'm wondering if there's something weird going on.


----------



## Nitro Edd (Nov 8, 2009)

can anyone confirm if it fixes the freeze at the start of Rev's _initiation_ monster truck level?

EDIT: i can confirm that the Rev's initiation level is still protected,

Mission 18 - i have 2 choices
talk to crimp about the fat man
and revs level

it freezes after rev says choose your route - black screen and music plays for a while

acekard 2.1 and akaio 1.5 latest loaders


----------



## Saradomin (Nov 8, 2009)

This fixes the fat guy AND monster truck part? And can you give us the fiel name?


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 8, 2009)

so does this fix the missions or no?
im talking bout the fat guy one


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 8, 2009)

No,both missions at mission 18 are broke,the monster truck and the fat guy,on Acekard anyways with Akaio 1.5 and latest loaders.


----------



## davhuit (Nov 8, 2009)

Azadar said:
			
		

> this game isnt worth all the trouble seriously its like a real poor mans GTA...



It's far better than "Chinatown Wars" from the few times I played it until now, that what I was excepting for "Chinatown Wars" in fact, "a real 3D game" and not a "crappy 2D view where you can see nothing").

About the rom, if the game don't work (black screen after the save select screen with your SuperCard SD (first old version) for thoses who have one, activate the "Enable DMA Mode" and then the game should work, it's working for me at least with tha option).


----------



## mister seta 123 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nitro Edd said:
			
		

> can anyone confirm if it fixes the freeze at the start of Rev's _initiation_ monster truck level?
> 
> EDIT: i can confirm that the Rev's initiation level is still protected,
> 
> ...



Yeah, i got the same problem with my R4 with firmware 1.18


----------



## ikds (Nov 9, 2009)

Damn , why the game freeze  Mission 18-19 on my ak2i ;/ ????


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Nov 10, 2009)

Pros:
-made by people wanting to do a traditional console game on the DS instead of doing some lame "DS style" game
-fully streaming 3D city with many landmarks, and pretty constant framerate, except when traveling over bridges. the buildings have a nice distant draw distance, and cars, objects and more have plenty of draw distance for you to avoid them and notice them
-lots of traffic(for better or worse, it's still and impressive aspect)
-fantastic perspective in driving, 3rd person moving, and 2nd person shooting
-near flawless controls, actual easy aiming for a ds shooter game
-awesome music, and realistic ambient city track
-varied mission design
-sub-missions, photo locations, busing blocks, and timer medals are great additional to the main quests to complete
-high speed car chases, drifting, traffic dodging, and even some car physics
-well modeled characters
-FANTASTIC textures, and great animation for the main character

Cons:
-whenever you need or want to restart a mission, you often restart in the exact location in the center of the city, and you need to reach your destination, go through any conversation, and try the mission again. the game should just start you back off from when you start to control your character and you need to accomplish the mission.
-cars are pretty much immovable. you really want to avoid hitting cars, as they will stop all of your momentum and you must then accellerate back to speed. this also applies to your car. your car should maintain momentum, deflect, and perhaps flip upon hitting other cars or immovable objects, like immovable trees and phone booths(bus stops?). this really hurts your ability to chase after people. starsky and hutch for consoles actually had much less traffic than in this game.
-some aspects of the game should be automated, which conflict with controlling the game. while switching from buttons to stylus and back is not much of a pain, the game makes you use some awkward controls when it is not the most convenient, text, which can be skipped with the R button, could have easily been put on the primary B button or the A button, when, usually, the rest of the buttons are disabled during text.
-cars drift automatically, as if the hand brake is always on. I should be able to drift if I accelerate, turn, and brake/reverse, like in most other driving games. this is even worse on the flash back stages, which commonly (if not always) take place in the middle of winter, when drifting is even less controllable.
-the game has a nice car physics engine for going off of jumps, this feels unused, as there are very few places in the city, outside of missions, when you ever make your car jump. I just feel that there needs to be random ramps all across the city.
-shooting, while intuitive and well implemented, is unrefined in other aspects. to shoot enemies, you must be within a particular distance, at which point you can aim at their body and shoot. while this aspect feels somewhat abnormal, it is not why shooting is flawed. within the range of shooting enemies, the enemies also are withing shooting distance of you, and they never miss. so instead of fights where you have to dodge bullets and shoot the enemy, you can simply walk up to them and take turns shooting him, as it becomes more of a waiting game than anything else, as he has less health and will die before you do, unless you are overrun by enemies somehow. the engine for shooting seems like it would do great for other shooting games, as long as the enemies can miss you.
-the sub missions that happen while driving across the city are announced to you via radio. due to the length of the radio message, and how this concept works, the event will always be a block behind the direction you are currently driving. while it is only slightly annoying if you want to do sub missions and have to turn around each time, it really just detracts from the want of people to do sub missions. I may very well choose to do a quick chase if the opportunity presented itself, but it happens to present itself much too late
-all of your actions are completely legal. you can stop any car in the middle of the road, any at all, commandeer it(i suppose) and drive away. you can crash into any policeman and they don't care, you're a cop too, i guess. but I feel that you might need to be punished for your crimes, like in GTA games.
-I wish I could run over civilians, shoot them or other characters, outside of enemies. but I cant, and civilians simply run away screaming.

so overall, this game is very fun to play, and it looks fantastic, as these developers actually knew how to make a game with good aspects, and they really pushed the limits of what has been developed on the DS before it. there are some minor aspects that I would have changed, but I completely enjoy the experience I get from the game.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 10, 2009)

MeleeMaster500 said:
			
		

> Pros:
> -made by people wanting to do a traditional console game on the DS instead of doing some lame "DS style" game
> -fully streaming 3D city with many landmarks, and pretty constant framerate, except when traveling over bridges. the buildings have a nice distant draw distance, and cars, objects and more have plenty of draw distance for you to avoid them and notice them
> -lots of traffic(for better or worse, it's still and impressive aspect)
> ...



I must Admit that There Should be a lot of Cons. The Restarting part is a Pain.


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 12, 2009)

Jonk said:
			
		

> With this ROM, I also have a black Screen at the 18th mission! I use an EZ Flash Vi. Help, please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of you guys can upload his save somewhere, so someone can investigate on this problem ?

Edit : Never mind, got one. Thanks Normmatt.


----------



## wei1995223 (Nov 13, 2009)

How can I past the 18th mission?(take photos in the CrouBar)My card is R4 v1.18


----------



## I am r4ymond (Nov 13, 2009)

wei1995223 said:
			
		

> How can I past the 18th mission?(take photos in the CrouBar)My card is R4 v1.18



You know...the (U) Version of C.O.P. The Recruit is out and it has all the Anti-Piracy Cracked, as I've heard. I'm going to try to pass Mission 18 and see if there would be any AP, nonetheless, should be good.


----------



## wei1995223 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> wei1995223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yap...I've heard that English version is much better...Does English have Anti-Piracy Cracked?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2009)

Man usually find out by now how to patch it. Trying to get this in English to work. M3i zero Any help.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Dec 6, 2009)

beat the game, it has about 50 missions

the big resetting problem is only really a problem if you want to get every award and you've already finished the challenge, otherwise, if you die or fail a mission, you start back where the mission begins.

the plot kinda goes past pretty fast, especially since it has several subplots all happening at once, yet you can figure out the main plot, and the others you can understand by what happens after the sub-plots, for the most part...

characters aren't that animated, as most of the time the story is told just to get across a sense of action and emergency than anything else.

I wish someone can rip the soundtrack from this game, its pretty sweet and very overlooked


----------

